# Tourenmaterial Franken



## ulli! (28. August 2012)

Grüß Gott,

ich bin auf der Suche nach kompetentem Tourenmaterial in Franken, Hauptaugenmerk auf Nürnberg + Umgebung.
Derzeit bin ich stolzer Besitzer folgender Klolektüren:
Radatlas Nürnberg (empfohlen von Trekkingbike)
Radwanderführer Fränkische Schweiz (halbwegs zu gebrauchen)

In einem Buchladen entdeckte ich auch das Buch Droge Mountainbike, aber da auf diesem Hanfblätter abgebildet sind, hatte ich keinen Kaufanreiz mehr (Die Touren hatten auch zuviel Höhenmeter).

Gibt es denn zusammengefasstes Material (auch gerne gegen Geld) nach dem Vorbild des Moser Bike-Guides für die o.g. Umgebung?
Ich würde gerne genüßliche Touren fahren in der Mann und Frau auch die ein oder andere Sehenswürdigkeit entdecken darf (max 400 Hm, 20-40 km)

Desweiteren besitze ich auch ein GPS-Gerät, also auch digital möglich.
Gruß ulli


----------



## HTWolfi (29. August 2012)

Bezüglich MTB-Touren bist du beim BikeGuide "Fränkische Schweiz" eigentlich schon richtig.
Vom Cover würde ich mich nicht zurückschrecken lassen.
*Berg*radfahren bingt meist auch einige Höhenmeter mit sich ... 
Streckenlängen und Fahrzeiten sind doch eher auf der entspannten Seite.
http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=57

Falls du mehr in Richtung Tourenrad tendierst, wäre hier vielleicht was zu finden.
http://www.nuernberger-land.de/index.php?id=2984

Und natürlich hier:
http://www.gpsies.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. September 2012)

Wieso schrecken den Threadstarter eingentlich Hanfblätter auf dem cover ab?
Was wird da voreilig unterstellt?

Der Titel lautet "Droge Mountainbike" - das soll wohl durch die Hanfblätter illustriert werden.

Im Übrigen hört sich dies nach einer gewissen Hysterie gegen unversteuerte Drogen an. Leute die so eingestellt sind, möchte ich gar nicht treffen beim Biken....

...und dann "zuviele Höhenmeter" - die meisten Touren dort haben weniger als 800hm - geht es also noch?


----------



## bonanzarad (10. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin schon die meisten der Touren im Bikeguide von madmediaworks gefahren und kann ihn nur empfehlen.

1. es gibt in Papierform keine Alternative
2. der Charakter der Tour ist immer zutreffend, d.h. Trails sind Trails wenn so beschrieben.
3. Das Zubehör des Führer ist vorbildlich. Auf der CD findest du alle gps Daten und alle Touren zum ausdrucken. So das du nicht immer den ganzen Guide mitschleppen musst. Auch die Schutzhülle ist äusserst praktisch

Habe mir diese Jahr den Dolomitenguide für über 40.- vom Delius Verlag geholt und da war nicht mal eine CD für die gps Daten dabei.

Oli

P.S und in der fänkischen musst du einfach 700-800hm packen wenn du einen geilen Tag haben willst


----------



## ulli! (12. September 2012)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hört sich dies nach einer gewissen Hysterie gegen unversteuerte Drogen an. Leute die so eingestellt sind, möchte ich gar nicht treffen beim Biken....


 

Nein, ich meine nur Hanfblätter machen einen (mir zumindest) äußerst unseriösen Eindruck.
Zu den Höhenmetern: Kann ich schon kein Problem, brauch für 100hm max 5 minuten.

Allen anderen Danke für den Rat, werde mir den Guide wohl zulegen (@DaFriiitz: das Cover kann ich ja abreisen)


----------



## Nasi (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

schau doch mal unter:

http://www.gps-tour.info/

Da gibt es tolle Touren, mit teilweiser guter Beschreibung. 
Den Track fürs GPS kann man mit herunterladen, und man kann gut filtern.

Gut "Klolektüre" ist das nicht gerade, ausser man(n) nimmt seinen Laptop / Tablet mit aufs Klo.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2012)

Nasi schrieb:


> Gut "Klolektüre" ist das nicht gerade, ausser man(n) nimmt seinen Laptop / Tablet mit aufs Klo.
> Nasi


 
Nun, man kann sowas ja auf der "Plattenkamera" (iPad o.ä.) auf dem Kloi lesen....


----------



## ulli! (22. Oktober 2012)

Und ich weiß immernoch nicht was Kiffen mit Fahrradfahren zu tun hat. Von der Aufmachung schöner Guide, fast so gut wie Mooser.

oder Fritz was meinst du?


----------



## jobeagle (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ulli,
Auf unserer Tourenseite sind einige Touren rund um Nürnberg zu finden. Die GPS-Daten können kostenlos heruntergeladen werden. Eine kurze Tourenbeschreibung ist auch dabei, so ausführlich ala Moser kann ich leider nicht anbieten, dafür aber garantiert hanffrei


----------

